# اليك يارب صرخت في حزني



## mera22 (21 مايو 2010)

انه شيء جميل هذا الذي يبدا به المرتل مزموره لانه يتكلم عن الماضي يقول اليك يارب صرخت في حزني فاستجبت لي
فهو قبل ان يطلب اي طلب يذكر ربنا بالعشره القديمه التي بينهايجعل صلواته تعتمد علي الخبره الروحيه التي بينه وبين الله 

وكانه يقول للرب انا يارب لما صرخت اليك فاستجبت لي عرفت كم انت طيب وكم انت معين لاولادك
وكم انت مستجيب للصلوات ومن اجل هذا اتقدم اليك بطلب جديد وهو نج نفسي من الشفاه الظالمه ومن اللسان الغاش امين

صلوا من اجلي


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 مايو 2010)

امين

مرسي عالصلاة الطيبة 
محبة يسوع لترعاك​


----------



## mera22 (21 مايو 2010)

ميرسي علي مرورك الرب معكي


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2010)




----------



## mera22 (22 مايو 2010)

ميرسي كليمو علي مرورك الرب معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

صلاه جميله
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## maro sweety (6 يوليو 2010)

صلاة جميييييييييييييييييييلة


----------



## christianbible5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*آمين وميرسي على الصلاة الحلوة...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك...*


----------

